# Prehistoric Goat Lived Like Reptile...Discovery News



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I thought this sounded like an article from the Inquirer or the Weekly World News. NOPE it is a real article.

Hmmmmm, goats are awesome. Millions of years have past, and they are still making headlines.
Lets see the Kardashian nit-wits do that!!!!

http://news.discovery.com/animals/dwarf-goat-reptiles-mammals.html


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

So the :shock: theory about wattles being vestigal venom sacs carries truth. (Just kidding, that's what we tell people when they ask about wattles around here.) Or may it is true????


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

sweetgoatmama said:


> So the :shock: theory about wattles being vestigal venom sacs carries truth. (Just kidding, that's what we tell people when they ask about wattles around here.) Or may it is true????


I like that. They contain hypergolic fluids that burst into flames when mixed so they can spit fire.

I am finding more evidence that man evolved from goats lately.

Take the guy who was depressed for thinking he was a narcissist. Then he realized that it really was all about him and that he was merely suffering delusions of insignificance. Definitely descended from goats.

Or the guy who won't drive in the carpool lane though there are three other bodies in the car... they don't qualify as people in is eyes. Definitely descended from goats.

The two-years old syndrome is evolutionary recapitulation and it happens again in the teen years. All behaviors revert to goat-like.

The Seinfeld series was all about four people descended from goats.

The most affectionate goat would rip your pumping heart from your chest cavity for a peanut... if he had the claws and teeth of a lion... which he doesn't... so he will more likely lip you to death. Yep. That's a teenager.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I especially liked the part where the article said


> ...their brains may have shrunk to fit their requirements.


Reminded me of several people I have met over the years...lol


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Rex said:


> I especially liked the part where the article said
> 
> 
> > ...their brains may have shrunk to fit their requirements.
> ...


I'm not sure I like you saying that right after my post....


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Bob Jones said:


> I'm not sure I like you saying that right after my post....


LOL... I wasn't inferring anything about anyone on the forum. After all, if they are on the forum then they MUST be smarter than the average person!


----------

